# What psi are you guys all running?



## samps (May 17, 2004)

I thought I had found a thread on this topic, but just out of curiousity I'm wondering what everyone is running.

Any lifted truck, I can tell you what pressure to run based on size and what it's being used for, but I'm not too caught up with cars yet.

Me: 2001 540iA

Summer tires: 
275/30/19 rear: ~ 36-38 psi
245/35/19 front: ~ 36-38 psi

Winter tires:
235/45/17 f & r: ~36-38 psi

The shop that I got my tires and wheels from swear on 36-38 psi, both front and rear. I believe them cause they all have very nice high end cars, but I wanted to ask here to make sure.

TIA.

Simpson


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

samps said:


> I thought I had found a thread on this topic, but just out of curiousity I'm wondering what everyone is running.
> 
> Any lifted truck, I can tell you what pressure to run based on size and what it's being used for, but I'm not too caught up with cars yet.
> 
> ...


Don't remember exactly what mine are at, but check the door jamb, that will tell you what psi to run. Mine has different psi specifications for different situations.


----------



## samps (May 17, 2004)

Yeah, I realize that the door jams do indicate the pressure dependent on loading, however, that is for stock size wheels. Just wondering if I can assume the same for a tire that has less of a sidewall.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

I have the same car and asked one of the owners of the BMW shop I take my car to (who also owned the same car) what psi he used. He recommended 36 front and 38 rear, but I'm in So Cal where there's very little rain and we run summer tired year round. Not sure how that factored into the recommendation :dunno: , but I tried it and thought the ride and handling was better so I'm sticking with it.

(That's running staggered 17's though.)


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

samps said:


> Yeah, I realize that the door jams do indicate the pressure dependent on loading, however, that is for stock size wheels. Just wondering if I can assume the same for a tire that has less of a sidewall.


Ahh. Stock 18s for me year-round, don't have the aftermarket answer. :dunno:


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

1Dreamer said:


> I have the same car and asked one of the owners of the BMW shop I take my car to (who also owned the same car) what psi he used. He recommended 36 front and 38 rear, but I'm in So Cal where there's very little rain and we run summer tired year round. Not sure how that factored into the recommendation :dunno: , but I tried it and thought the ride and handling was better so I'm sticking with it.
> 
> (That's running staggered 17's though.)


I am in So Cal too...I will follow your numbers as I have the same car as well. Thanks!


----------

